# Who knows some nice tricks?



## GoldenLover (May 11, 2005)

What about teaching him to balance treats on his nose and paws? I've seen some pictures of goldens doing that,it's very cool,and I hope to teach it to Callie when she gets older.


----------



## Meggies Mum (Apr 28, 2005)

My 4 y.o daughter and I taught Meg to "play dead", cool trick! Next I'll add a toy gun or something to it so it looks like an old western scene! Her latest trick is commando crawling, we havent been doing this for long though and sometimes she forgets what she should be doing!


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

Some cool tricks!

Kia can balance treats on her nose and wait until we tell her it's OK to eat them - I think that the vision of eating the treat makes her patient and wait for the signal. She can also crawl, even though I'm not sure whether it's "commando" style .

The other day I was in the kitchen and thought it would be a great trick to teach Kia to "BRING BOWL" - hers is lightweigh - just regular stainless steel and I'm sure she'd have no problem to pick it up in her mounth and bring it over.


----------



## Pepe Gardner (Apr 11, 2005)

Meggies Mum, how did you teach her to play dead?


----------



## Meggies Mum (Apr 28, 2005)

Well she actually taught herself! lol.

When she was lying on her back, as a lot of GRs do, I kept saying dead dog. She knows the commands sit and drop so I'd just ask for a sit, then drop and then jokingly asked for a "dead dog". She is so clever that she just "did it!"... Super intelligent is my girl!
When she first did it I thought I'd teach her hand signals for those commands, that was easy enough, so now she does it with signals, and as you can see from these thumbnails she also does it for my 4 year old!


----------

